

Visualizing iPhone location tracking with Google Maps and R - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/visualizing-iphone-location-tracking-with-r-and-google-maps/

======
touchstone
[http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/04/al-franken-
to-s...](http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/04/al-franken-to-steve-
jobs-on-iphone-tracking-i-want-answers.php)

